# apprenticeship in southern california



## cookkid (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been cooking since i was about 7, I'm looking to go into the culinary career but I am completely clueless on where to start, or even if there IS places I can start at 16, I recently started cooking really seriously, I cook for family, friends, and family friends, and everyone says I'm a great chef and that I have potential, i'm trying to get a job and put my skills out there, Im not sure if I should start an aprenticeship(or even how I would go about doing so) start out small in fast food or the like, or if Ishould keep practicing at home, I'm open to any ideas, and I would like advice from people who have been in the same situation.


----------



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

Find a local restaurant, not a chain and apply for a dish washer position and if you can handle that go in early a few days a week or just come in on a day off and ask the chef if you can help out off the clock.


----------



## ecursaro (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi.. I am looking for a last minute chef to cook for  a group of 14 this weekend - Saturday Dec 11th. I will buy the food if you cook (with my help) and serve it. I will pay you well - by the hour. Let me know if you or someone is interrested. I am located in Rowland Heights (next door to Diamond Bar off the 57 Frwy.


----------



## laroux84 (Oct 15, 2010)

i have cooking for a while now and my family say have potential too so i am enrolling in culinary school of course not the expensive ones which i cant afford. i was doing some research on culinary scholarships and if you are looking for an apprenticeship like you say you are, google the american culinary federation. I don't know what the requirements are but call and ask to speak to someone. I have been asking for a lot of advice from people on the culinary arts and chefs do often say the best way is to work in a restaurant and not a celebrity one because you will wash dishes forever. Rather from a good and humble chef that will teach you the props. Good luck with your endevour and i hope to eat at your restaurant soon/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

